# Morpheus Adrenalin Designs



## morpheus (Nov 5, 2007)

Morpheus Adrenalin Designs have a good range of t-shirts and hoodies for whitewater and surf kayakers, canoeists and climbers.  

They are designed in the UK by people who do these sports, but available online anywhere in the world - at affordable prices.

New designs added regularly.

Cheers,

Morpheus & Crisis


----------



## morpheus (Nov 5, 2007)

*new surf kayaker design*











at Morpheus Adrenalin Designs in the kayaking section


----------

